# 'Disney', my 13wk old toy poodle



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sooo cute, and what an awesome name. 

Potty training just takes time, patience, supervision and a sense of humor. Just keep working at it and one day you'll realize it's done. 

What I do for potty training is crate when unsupervised, tether when in the house and take him outside every chance I get. Lots of praise (we call it the potty party at my house) and patience. No punishments for accidents, just redirect, carry outside and clean well. 

The tethering trick actually has other advantages as well. Puppy learns to watch and stay close to you, housetraining is quicker, puppy is safer, and puppy gets to practice leash manners. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

What a darling little guy! Sounds like he's got the family wrapped around his paw already!

Housetraining can be a challenge, especially with a toy. BorderKelpie has good advice: the key is to make sure he is *never* unsupervised. 

Good luck and congrats!

--Q


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

He is adorable and love his name.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

He is very cute!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Adorable pup! Reminds me of mom24dogs "Raven"! 

I too had trouble with the potty training. I'm putting it in past tense though, I think now at 5 months we're finally past the worst of it  

Good luck and don't beat yourself up. It's so easy for people to give advice, but really not so easy to always do. 

Rebecca


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a little cutie pie! Most men come right around once they have a poodle in their home. His training will come along; some are slower than others, but he'll get there. Great name!_


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I absolutely adore the middle shot; sort of his "head shot" for his next booking!!!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Sooo cute, and what an awesome name.
> 
> Potty training just takes time, patience, supervision and a sense of humor. Just keep working at it and one day you'll realize it's done.
> 
> ...


_Thanks, everyone!

Thanks, BorderKelpie for the many tips. I will try them! 

Yes, Quossum.. I think you are right. It does seem like he's got the whole family wrapped around his paw. Pretty soon, we may be eating out of his little paw! Oh, but we do LOvE him.. even my husband and of course I am not gonna complain  I'm glad for it.

At this point, Disney seem to like doing his business in or near my boys' toilet. Been wondering if I should put papers in there for him.. Now.. is he training me or am I training him...?

It is a funny thing how a little thing like that can creep into your heart so fast..
Deborah
_


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

spoospirit said:


> _He is a little cutie pie! Most men come right around once they have a poodle in their home. His training will come along; some are slower than others, but he'll get there. Great name!_


Thanks, spoospirit! I was hoping that my husband will take to Disney but I did not expect it to be so soon 

Congrats on your new litter. I am sooo excited for you!! & my... 13 puppies.. WOW! You breeders ARE superhumans 

I LOVE silvers, and silverbeige is gorgeous too.. Love standards too... maybe some day.. :amen:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Disney is so adorable and he has a great name!


----------



## Toodle (May 12, 2012)

Thanks, petitpie!
Deborah & Disney.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is very cute!!! I love the name as well.


----------

